# rib rub



## graham01 (Jun 2, 2013)

hello , im new to the forum and from the UK,I was just wandering if any body has any copycat recipe,s for a rub thats like cimmaron docs or plowboys,,A friend brought some back from the states a few years back and cant find anything like it here in the UK .. Ive tried others from local supermarkets but nothing comes close ..Any ideas for a simalar recipe i could make my self would be helpful..i mainly cook spare ribs on a weber smoker if this helps ,,thanks again


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

someone will be along soon with a rub for you.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## graham01 (Jun 3, 2013)

has anybody a similar recipe? .Im firing the smoker up at the weekend and the weather this side of the pond looks good


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello , Graham. Welcome to the Family and hope you enjoy it enough to call it home for all your BBQ needs.

I have no Copycat recipe , however, with a few trial runs with a homemade Rub could give you a very good personnel recipe to share with others.

I have found that, with Ribs ,one can add Turbinato Sugar(Raw), to a Spice Rub , can add a whole new level of taste to your Ribs.

Here's a starting point:

(amounts are up to your taste)

Paprika(smoked if possible, about 3 to1 to each of the other Spices

a Pure chile powder- one that is not mixed with anything else-like Ancho , New Mexican  or Anahiem . A commercial Chili Powder will do ,But cut back on the Salt , not as good , but will do...

Cumin

Sea Salt

Oregano ( rubbed to powder)

Onion powder

Garlic powder

Trubinato Sugar - or - Brown Sugar if the Raw Sugar isn't found. 'note: Br. and white sugars burn quickly and must be watched. Turbinato will withstand the heat much better .

Have fun and develope you own flavor, most anything goes...

Here's a shot of my Ribs:













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





  I do not wrap them in foil and they come out great...


----------



## graham01 (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for the reply .your ribs look very good .Ive always foiled mine for one hour but will try it this way.what ratio of brown sugar do you use ,?compared to the rest of the ingredients


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually I use Turbinato (Raw) Sugar. Use it to taste, want it sweeter,add more,or less if too sweet. Play with it and find your sweet tooth. Just use Turbinato sugar.Doesn't burn as quickly and gives a better color,(as in my Q-view). When they break/crack like that, they're ready for a rest in foil and towels , placed in a cooler.

have fun and as always . . .


----------

